# Tax Advice Needed - Moving to USA



## jrcl1300 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm about to move to the US and open a US division of my company. I will be living and working in the US for a minimum of 18 months.

I am trying to establish how I will be taxed on any dividends from two UK based Ltd company's that I am a shareholder in (I hold 40% share of one and 65% share of the other).

Can anyone advise how this income from the two UK Ltd companies would be treated by HMRC and the IRS?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What sort of visa will you be moving to the US on? It may depend on whether you'll be on an immigrant or non-immigrant visa. But in any event, take a look at Publication 519 (2012), U.S. Tax Guide for Aliens (This link is to the HTML table of contents - you can download a pdf version of this publication from the IRS website.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It also may depend on the U.S.-U.K. tax treaty.

As a general principle, HMRC will get to tax that income first (since it's U.K. source) then the IRS may (depending on the treaty) collect the difference if the U.S. tax rate is higher (and credit the difference against other U.S. taxes owed if lower). It's fairly likely there will be some tax form complexity in figuring all that out.


----------

